# Ebay windmill anyone?



## Brettny (Apr 26, 2017)

Any one use one of these?
Seam prety affordable since solar is prety much useless here.
https://m.ebay.com/itm/Wind-Turbine...333125?hash=item1ed37efa85:g:LcQAAOSwZvRaVbDY

Ops idk how this ended up in the compost section. Can someone move it to alt energy?


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

Might make a good companion to a solar system.


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

It's a 24V...just so you know.


----------



## Brettny (Apr 26, 2017)

They have 12 and 24v ones.


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

MountainGirl said:


> It's a 24V...just so you know.


Help me out here... what will 24 volts actually run?


----------



## Brettny (Apr 26, 2017)

These are designed to be connected to a battery bank, not ditectly wired to a device. Battery banks can be 12, 24 and so on.
You would need a inverter connected to the bat bank to run 120v or 240v loads.


----------



## Real Old Man (Aug 17, 2015)

Brettny said:


> Any one use one of these?
> Seam prety affordable since solar is prety much useless here.
> https://m.ebay.com/itm/Wind-Turbine...333125?hash=item1ed37efa85:g:LcQAAOSwZvRaVbDY
> 
> Ops idk how this ended up in the compost section. Can someone move it to alt energy?


Remember that you're also going to need a converter and a battery set up - depending what you intend to run off the system and for how long. The problem comes in say winter when we have a large electrical draw cause of the sun being gone so long.

Also if you intend to stay connected to the commercial grid, you're going to have to install a throw switch cause you don't want your wind system trying to back feed into the commercial grid. You may need to mark those breakers that your wind system can support so you don''t end up exhausting your batteries


----------



## Real Old Man (Aug 17, 2015)

You may want to check out Wind Map and see what the average wind speed is for your part of the country.


----------



## Chiefster23 (Feb 5, 2016)

I’ve bought some really good stuff on ebay. I’ve also gotten stuck with some cheap chinese junk. At $175 I would be very cautious. Turbines from reputable companies cost many times this. If you buy, let us know how it works out.


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

Chiefster23 said:


> I've bought some really good stuff on ebay. I've also gotten stuck with some cheap chinese junk. At $175 I would be very cautious. Turbines from reputable companies cost many times this. If you buy, let us know how it works out.


Yes, . . . definitely, . . . what he ^^^^^ said.

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

Brettny said:


> They have 12 and 24v ones.


That's good. The OP link went to a 24v



Urinal Cake said:


> Help me out here... what will 24 volts actually run?


Directly? Not much.



Brettny said:


> These are designed to be connected to a battery bank, not ditectly wired to a device. Battery banks can be 12, 24 and so on.
> You would need a inverter connected to the bat bank to run 120v or 240v loads.


Yep. And.. a system configured for 24v would kinda call for a lot beefier turbine than something out there for under $200... but I could be wrong about that. It might be great for a 12v system.


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

If you get a charge controller, you can input any voltage (up to the charger's limit) and the charger will output 12 volts to your battery/batteries.


----------



## Brettny (Apr 26, 2017)

Real Old Man said:


> Remember that you're also going to need a converter and a battery set up - depending what you intend to run off the system and for how long. The problem comes in say winter when we have a large electrical draw cause of the sun being gone so long.
> 
> Also if you intend to stay connected to the commercial grid, you're going to have to install a throw switch cause you don't want your wind system trying to back feed into the commercial grid. You may need to mark those breakers that your wind system can support so you don''t end up exhausting your batteries


Converter? You mean inverter? Bat bank and inverter are needed with solar also.
Il have to check out the wind map. I do have trees but do get some wind. I put up a cheap weather station with wind speed. I got nothing this morning but generaly see 7-18mph. Its only setup 3ft over my garage roof. 
Before i hook it to any thing inportant i would use it on my garage lights or something of the sort.


----------



## Piratesailor (Nov 9, 2012)

Interesting. These type units along with solar are used on cruising boats. The wind generators are usually in the $1,200 range and are built tough. At this price, you could buy 4. Basically throw away units. 

Yes the charge controller would be the key to the voltage and amps put into the batteries. I’d invest in a good controller and not theirs.


----------



## MI.oldguy (Apr 18, 2013)

If an at home install,I would first check the legality of one in your county/province.some places/neighbors don't like them due to lost view and alleged noise.then you have the tin foil hatters who think that they will draw aliens or get cancer from a simple wind turbine/


----------



## Brettny (Apr 26, 2017)

MI.oldguy said:


> If an at home install,I would first check the legality of one in your county/province.some places/neighbors don't like them due to lost view and alleged noise.then you have the tin foil hatters who think that they will draw aliens or get cancer from a simple wind turbine/


Lol right. My neighbors cant see me.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

While the idea of a wind turbine has its benefits, in my area it's not worth the expense. In Southern AZ, solar is extremely efficient.
But back to the wind turbine. If the turbine could run at its best speed, it could produce (in theory) 35 amps at 12 volts DC per hour.
So if you lived where the wind was steady 24 hours per day, that's 840 amps or 10000 watts. That's a fair amount of energy. BUT 
that's a big IF. More than likely you might get 2500 watts per day, still a good amount of energy. going thru an inverter you talking 
about 3 to 3-1/2 hours of continual run time for a refrigerator. You really need to know if your area has a good wind for a long period 
of time daily. In my area, 200 watts of solar panels (about $200) will give me the same energy (average per year). So for some, wind 
might be a good investment.


----------



## Stick (Sep 29, 2014)

I got a 500 watt windmill from Missouri Federal or something like that on Ebay. It looks to be just an auto alternator with five foot fan blades and a stabilizer fin. I have the mast up, finally, it will be twenty feet up, and I get pretty consistent winds. Especially when the sun is not shining, is usually because it is cloudy, stormy and windy, so it should work well to supplement the 400 watt solar array. Still in construction, I wanted to start the wind power/solar combo with a whole new battery bank with all same-age/style, etc. batteries. However, an unexpected medical bill, and a could not resist AR deal, have set plans back a few months. And I got that new revolver last spring.It's been such a nice, mild, sunny winter this year, the priority has fallen some as I've only used maybe three gallons of generator gas on cloudy days (shouldn't have to use any, but again, it's battery replacement time). That's my excuse, anyway.


----------



## Brettny (Apr 26, 2017)

For this project Un fortunately i dont live in southern AZ. I live in southern NY. So your getting close to 2x the sun we get. I hope thes solar by zip code calculators take into account rainy, clowdy and foggy days. If not we are way less.


----------



## yooper_sjd (May 14, 2017)

been wating to score a low RPM motor, already got an AC invertor and a Darlington Circuit resistor for making my own charger mech.


----------



## preppermyA (Aug 19, 2017)

Here's something to look at to get an idea.

Wind Map

There is another one that I can't find right now. When I find it, I'll post it.


----------



## soyer38301 (Jul 27, 2017)

I am trying to find the one I bought off Ebay years ago. 1KW with controller. It was about 1K to purchase. Built the rest myself. If I can find a link I'll post it. 48v system. I ran one circuit in the house which was for the pellet stove, TV, and the lights in our bedroom. Put an RV transfer switch so when the inverter shut down it would flip back to the mains. Total investment was under 3k.

Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------

